# How to master funky strumming



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I put in a lot of effort into this one. Let me know how you like it!


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Awesome video. Nile Rogers would approve. I like my funk on single coils..... which pickups, or combination of, do you prefer?

Also...... how are you creating the backing tracks?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks!

Bridge/middle pickups. 

I use band-in-a-box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The best video for funk I have ever seen! You explained everything so well and in so much detail.

CONGRATS!

Staying relaxed and consistent with my strumming has always been extremely difficult for me.
At times, I think I have absolutely no sense of rhythm...LOL


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Greco! Keep at it!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the great video Robert. Always nice to get some fundamental reminders!!


----------

